# Jotul Gas Burner Noise



## Fire Bug (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Heat Lovers,
 After approximately three months of use of my new Jotul Firelight II DV 600 propane gas stove, I thought I had it all fine tuned and ready for this heating system.  Especially after the large amount of help I recieved from this site and "Mountain Stove Guy" informing me what the vent restrictor was for and how to use it.
 The stove is heating well now and the flames are golden yellow but the burner makes a "blow torch noise when it is turned on sometimes. This is not a constant thing, but it does happen frequently. It also made this noise before I made any adjustments to the stove.
 After much frustration, I called Jotuls "Customer Service Toll Free Number", which I also recieved from this site. The dealer and dealertech told me these units do this sometimes and they don't know why. Possibly a misalighned burner.  Hence, the call to Jotul.
 The lady at Jotul told me that their two techs were at the Reno Trade Show and would not be back until Tuesday or Wensday of this week but she did connect me to an Engineer.
 After I explained the noise to the engineer, he knew all about it and said it was caused by fire inside the burner and the ventury tube which makes both "Supper Heated" and can cause "Destruction of the burner, ventury tube, gaskets, etc." He said the techs have some kind of burner skirt and possible replacement burners to correct the problem.
 I contacted the dealer who knows nothing about this and the dealer said they would have their technician contact Jotul's Techs. when they get back from the trade show.
 Does anyone out there now about this problem? 
 I thought I was buying a quality product when I purchased a Jotul Product but stuff like this is truely unbelieveable.
 Don't the manufactures and their dealers comunicate when it comes to product design flaws? I feel a little edgy about haveing the dealertech. rip apart my brand new stove to try to correct a problem he knows nothing about.
 I'm getting to the point that I wish I kept my "Old Woody". I bought this gas stove for more conveience, but its turnning out to be more of a pain than the wood burner was. At least with wood stove, what effort you put in, you got out of it. 
 Guys, stick to the wood stoves! Seems like gas stoves are a constant pain, one way or another!

Disgusted,
Fire Bug


----------



## elkimmeg (Mar 20, 2007)

First of all stop burning it


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 20, 2007)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> First of all stop burning it



It's off. Nothing like having a New Four thousand dollar investment that you can't use due to a manufaturers bo bo.


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2007)

Considering this is a new install, I wouldn't be passing judgement on the entire Jotul line or gas stove industry quite yet. You've received good information. If there is a retrofit, I would expect your dealerto receive a tech bulletin on the modification and parts exchange. If all goes well, you could be a satisfied customer again. If not, come back and blast away.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 20, 2007)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Considering this is a new install, I wouldn't be passing judgement on the entire Jotul line or gas stove industry quite yet. You've received good information. If there is a retrofit, I would expect your dealerto receive a tech bulletin on the modification and parts exchange. If all goes well, you could be a satisfied customer again. If not, come back and blast away.



 I never make a final judgement on a product, company, or service prematurely. 
  My disappointemt is mostly with the dealer, who told me all of these units do this sometimes,(maybe burner alignment will help). The dealers technician told us that sometimes there is a burr on the edge of the orifice and they have to redrill it, but basically he told us they don't know the actual cause for the noise and did not offer to try and correct the noise.
 At no time since we purchased and use the stove till now did the dealer or his technician say to stop using this unit because of the "Destruction",(Jotul Engineers words not mine), that can result to the internal parts of the stove and the stove itself.
 I may be a little sluggish to act at times, but if I new months ago of this or was warned by the dealer I would ceased opperation immediately instead of using it for months. Why would I want to possibly ruin a beautiful stove and possibly endager myself and my family. 
 I depend on my dealer and experienced advice from people on this forum to kept me headed in the right direction. On this count, I feel my dealer should of not downplayed the seriousness of this problem.
 Once again, if not for the Jotul Engineer and these forums, I probably would still be using this unit with its noisy burner.
Thanks,
John


----------



## Corie (Mar 20, 2007)

Let us know how it works out.


Since the show, I have a few more contacts at Jotul, and Ryan is well known there as well.  We will help you get this sorted out one way or the other.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 20, 2007)

Corie said:
			
		

> Let us know how it works out.
> 
> 
> Since the show, I have a few more contacts at Jotul, and Ryan is well known there as well.  We will help you get this sorted out one way or the other.



Corie,
 Thanks a million for your offer of help. I hope I don't  need it but if I do its nice to know its there. 
 Hope you enjoyed the show. When I called Jotul's Customer Assistance number, their engineer said both Jotul Technicians,(Mark and Mike), were at it. I guess it can be compared to a kid in a candy store. The pictures showed a lot of candy.
  I e-mailed my dealer last night to find out why this problem was downplayed by them or did they just not know that this problem exists. I am waiting for a response.
 As I said before, this is a great site, with great people and great advice.
 Will keep you advised. Thanks once again!
John


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 31, 2007)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Considering this is a new install, I wouldn't be passing judgement on the entire Jotul line or gas stove industry quite yet. You've received good information. If there is a retrofit, I would expect your dealerto receive a tech bulletin on the modification and parts exchange. If all goes well, you could be a satisfied customer again. If not, come back and blast away.



I'm back and ready to blast away!!
 After two weeks without the use of my Jotul Firelight gas stove I was was scheduled for tomorrow,(Saturday,3/31/07), for my dealertech to come to my home to install a new burner, burner skirt, and a pilot shield on my stove to try to rectify the "blow torch effect" that my burner has on my stove. These above mentioned parts where to be shipped to my dealer by UPS over a week ago by Jotul. 
 Once again, my dealer had no notification of this problem by Jotul. No service bulletins, nothing!
 I recieved a phone call today, (Friday, 3/30/07), from my dealertech. that UPS had not delivered these parts and he could not come out and try to fix the problem with my stove. He also said he called Jotul to find out when he would recieve these parts and Jotul's  answers was, they don't know.It seems like this should be called the"Jotul Shuffle"or the "Jotul Side Step".
 First they produce a very expensive unit that has a design flaw in its engineering and never informed my dealer about it, and now they don't even know when they will be able to ship the parts to possibly fix this flaw. Never mind the down time I am having with a brand new stove, not to mention the time it is going to take the dealertech. to reschedule, and try and fix my stove when,(if ever), he gets the parts from Jotul. If this experiment evern works!
 I feel that haven't bought a quality product from a quality company but rather a poorly designed stove from a P-ss Poor company that doesn't give a Rat's As-, about its consumers or their dealers.
 The way I see it, this defect to me is a potential safety hazzard and I will file a report to The Consumer Product Safety Commission, so they can investigate the matter further and decide if the situation exists for a safety recall of these units.
 Jotul advertised this unit as being whisper quiet, they have got to be kidding. It's louder than a acetheline torch and based on the same functional characterics.
 Jotul may have made good products at one time in the past, but it seems they have went the route of several other big name companies; "Straight Down The Crapper", and they don't care one bit as long as they got your money.
 Frustrated and Piss-d, a very unhappy Jotul Customer, (or Guiney Pig).

John


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 31, 2007)

I like to call what you are getting "back burn". It is most common with LP gas because it is heavier than air. A couple of things can cause it. Sometimes it just happens randomly but not often and I just tell people to turn it off and then on again. If it happens frequently there could be a few things going on. One thing I have found is that if the unit has a delayed start and then "booms" it often starts back burning in the burner tube. Another thing is if the unit cycles on and off quickly which can sometimes happen at first start-up. Also if the orifice is not aiming straight into the burner tube and centered it can cause all sorts of problems including the back burning.


----------



## Fire Bug (Mar 31, 2007)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> I like to call what you are getting "back burn". It is most common with LP gas because it is heavier than air. A couple of things can cause it. Sometimes it just happens randomly but not often and I just tell people to turn it off and then on again. If it happens frequently there could be a few things going on. One thing I have found is that if the unit has a delayed start and then "booms" it often starts back burning in the burner tube. Another thing is if the unit cycles on and off quickly which can sometimes happen at first start-up. Also if the orifice is not aiming straight into the burner tube and centered it can cause all sorts of problems including the back burning.



Jtp, 
 The unit ignites beautifuly. I don't think that this unit has ever had a delayed,(bang), ignition since we bought it. This is one thing I praise the unit for. My Heat & Glow FB Grand Insert,(first three units), where notorious for this they would rattle the windows in my home. The fourth unit with revamped burner,(more holes added to burner port pattern) solved the problem to the point where it is acceptible for LP Gas. Dealer Sales Rep. the back of a mini van full of changed out burners.
 The burner alignment theory was brought up by the dealer but not Jotul. Also, the dealertech. said sometimes their is a burr on the orifice that can be cleaned up with a drill bit. The burr creates the noise when the fuel pass through it. Jotul said nothing of this.
 The unit would occasionally make this noise when started but would dissappear when you shut it off and started right back up with the remote. Now it constantly does it.
 Jotul has a Safety Recall with the Consumer Product Safety Commission due to the glass blowing out on thier Nordic Propane Stoves and I believe thier Lilihammer Propane Stoves due to burner missalignment causing the propane to collect in the bottom of the stove and upon ignition explode forcing the glass blow out. People have been hurt by this, hence my safety concern with my unit.

John


----------



## lugnut (Feb 16, 2010)

I actually have two Jotul 600DVs that do the same thing.  The noise is loud and quite concerning.  I've done some searching and it seems somewhat uncommon- this forum was the only place I could confirm what I have!  One dealer has no idea what it is and another is coming by today.  Any updates on this?  I've call Jotul in Maine but haven't heard back yet.  Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2010)

Like JTP1018 said above, it can be caused by a misalignment between the burner orifice & the burner tube.
Make sure they're perfectly aligned so the LP doesn't exit the air shutter & ignite UNDER the burner.
Also make sure the burner is pushed back onto the burner orifice so that it seats tightly...
HTH


----------



## lugnut (Feb 17, 2010)

Daksy- since I made this post my gas company- NorthEast Energy, Maine came out to check it out.  The tech had heard of this problem before and decided to take apart the stove.  He found a HUGE hole in the top of my Burner Tube Assembly- about an inch wide!  He suggested I order a new one as well as the Air Deflector since it was screwed up too.  The hole in the tube was directly below the air deflector.  I'm wondering if this hole came from the "back burning" or the hole was the cause of the blow torch sound???

Would the new part Burner Tube (p/n  154993) include the fix for this?  The old part number in my manual was 129460.  I hope the parts come in soon as this stove supplements m heat in the house and it's mid Feb in Maine!  Not good!

Also- I will have the tech install the new part- how will I know it's done correctly?  This stove never made this noise in the last 4 years till recently.


----------



## Long Burn (Feb 17, 2010)

squeaky said:
			
		

> I actually have two Jotul 600DVs that do the same thing.  The noise is loud and quite concerning.  I've done some searching and it seems somewhat uncommon- this forum was the only place I could confirm what I have!  One dealer has no idea what it is and another is coming by today.  Any updates on this?  I've call Jotul in Maine but haven't heard back yet.  Thanks.



Hello Squeaky,
 Jotul has a revamped burner pan that is identical to the original burner pan except for a v shaped deflector tacked welded to the pan.
 Jotul sent the revamped burner pan to my dealer along with two brand new burners. Since this revamped burner pan was installed by Steve from Tall Pines Inc., I haven't had a problem since. I have a picture that shows the two different pans laid out on a white sheet on my rec room floor.
 The stove has been maintenance free,(except for the slight occasional glass cleaning for the past four or five years of use.
 Thanks Jotul, Tall Pines Inc., and Steve, former Tall Pines Technician. You have renewed my confidence in this product.
 Good Luck with your units Squeaky!

Fire Bug


----------



## lugnut (Feb 17, 2010)

Long Burn said:
			
		

> squeaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uggh.  Who did you get someone at Jotul to contact you?  I called and nothing back.  I'll keep calling.  Do you have the part number of the new pan?  I don't see the pan in the manual.

Thanks!


----------



## Long Burn (Feb 17, 2010)

squeaky said:
			
		

> Long Burn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Squeaky,
 Like I stated above, I contacted Jotul's Toll Free  Number and talked to one of their gas engineers who knew all about the problem with the burner pan and the revamped burner pan and contacted my dealer on how to fix the problem with the new revamped pan and two new cast iron bottom burners just in case the original burners were damaged by the blow torch effect of this "Super Heated Air" caused by this production problem.
 I don't have a part number for the revamped burner pan.

Fire Bug


----------



## wastrom (Feb 21, 2011)

squeaky said:
			
		

> I actually have two Jotul 600 that do the same thing. The noise is loud and quite concerning. I've done some searching and it seems somewhat uncommon- this forum was the only place I could confirm what I have! One dealer has no idea what it is and another is coming by today. Any updates on this? I've call Jotul in Maine but haven't heard back yet. Thanks.



I just posted (Wart dated 2-20-11) that I have the same problem with my Jotul 600 DV and I would also get ignition at the orifice. I fix that problem by placing a metal baffle over the orifice/burner area. I would like to know what you did to eliminate the delayed ignition problem.
Thanks
Wart


----------



## Long Burn (Feb 22, 2011)

Long Burn said:
			
		

> squeaky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi All,

 Jotul definitely has a revamped burner pan to stop the "blow torch effect" that occurs with the Jotul Firelight 600 DV like Fire Bug stated above. I had the same problems as Fire Bug and the factory told my dealer what to do and sent them the revamped burner pan and two new cast iron burners. The dealer came down and replaced these items with the new ones and I haven't had problems since. Knock on Wood, (Or cast iron,LOL).

 I have pictues, (some where),of the old burner pan and the revampled burner pan side by side laying on a white sheet on the floor, there is very little differece, just a V shaped deflector welded to the new pan.

Long Burn


----------

